# Jahidi White to Charlotte



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

There were rumors in Phoenix that Jahidi White to Charlotte was already a done deal.

The Bobcats would get 3M$ in cash to take Jahidi for the last year of his contract. Basically they would pay Jahidi only 3M$ and he would probably be their starting center before his contract expires in 2005.

One of the Bobcats execs apparently knows Jahidi from his Washington days.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Charlotte will probably do the same with Eisley.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think it's a good move for both teams. CHA would get a decent C for their first years, and the Suns will get more room.

I really hope they take Eisley as well.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> I really hope they take Eisley as well.


Only one player per team is allowed.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I guess Jahidi would be an alright C for the first few years, then eventually getting a young C to possibly build around. Id rather have Steven Hunter though, we'll probably get him anyways though.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> There were rumors in Phoenix that Jahidi White to Charlotte was already a done deal.
> 
> The Bobcats would get 3M$ in cash to take Jahidi for the last year of his contract. Basically they would pay Jahidi only 3M$ and he would probably be their starting center before his contract expires in 2005.
> ...


Was a done deal? 

Charlotte is NOT yet an NBA franchise and cannot make any transactions until after the expansion draft.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Jahidi White to Charlotte*



> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Was a done deal?
> ...


I think he means it will be when they have the right, im not sure on the restrictions on talking to teams about players yet, but I guess they did. And I can't think of anyone the Suns would give up other than him, well eisley.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Only one player per team is allowed.


Damn, maybe trade him for a future 2nd round pick.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> I guess Jahidi would be an alright C for the first few years, then eventually getting a young C to possibly build around. Id rather have Steven Hunter though, we'll probably get him anyways though.


Believe me, if Charlotte wants Hunter, they can have him.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Believe me, if Charlotte wants Hunter, they can have him.


Haha, yea I know what your saying. But honestly I think he is going to be an alright player he has shown signs of becoming a quality player. If you saw the Houston game a while back in Houston, Stephen really stepped up. He blocked one of Ming's shots and scored like the first 8 points for them. But yes, after watching the Magic the past few years he hasn't contributed anywhere near his expectations.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha, yea I know what your saying. But honestly I think he is going to be an alright player he has shown signs of becoming a quality player. If you saw the Houston game a while back in Houston, Stephen really stepped up. He blocked one of Ming's shots and scored like the first 8 points for them. But yes, after watching the Magic the past few years he hasn't contributed anywhere near his expectations.


He is very good at doing one thing, defending the bigger centers in the league. He has played great D on guys like Jermaine Oneal, Yao, and Big Z. And he can block a couple shots.

Bad parts ... His footwork is abyssmal. He has fallen down more times than any player I have ever seen, on his own moves. His offense makes Ben Wallace look like MJ. He's a terrible passer and gets really nervous when he has the ball, leading to lots of turnovers.

And amazingly enough, although he is a fantastic athlete, I dont think he knows how to explode off two feet ... which hurts his rebounding and shotblocking.

I really wanted to like Hunter and kept pulling for him, but then I gave up. It would be interesting to see what he could do if he got 30 mins a night for a season ... but Orlando cant afford to put up with his mistakes right now.


----------



## chicubs (Jan 25, 2004)

What do you mean they cant put up with his mistakes right now? They have the worst freakin record in the league. They should play him and zaza over Declerq. They have to start playing the young guys, its a lost cause. Just hope for the lottery.


----------

